# Moving a makeup collection overseas. Any tips/ideas?



## Beryl (May 9, 2018)

My DD got accepted into a USA college/uni and will be leaving in a few months. Her dad travels with her to help her move from EU to USA. Over the years she has build a nice makeup collection which she wants to take with her. Has anyone done this also, move a makeup collection abroad and how did it go? Any tips and or advice?


----------



## shellygrrl (May 10, 2018)

I've never done it.

That said! I wonder if she'd be able to mail the bulk of it to her US address, if she's got one already. Or if she has any friends in the US, see if she can send it to them to keep for her until she arrives. If it's a large stash this may be the best, and possibly less expensive, option for her. And then she can pack her everyday makeup, or whatever products she uses the most, in a clear bag to put in a carry-on.


----------



## PrettyTwisted (May 11, 2018)

Maybe check out Dominic mua on IG (Dominic Skinner MAC Senior artist). He flies with a huge kit, if you look through his posts I remember he showed how he packed everything and what he packed it in to keep it intact


----------



## Beryl (May 10, 2019)

Update. When she packed she decided to take all her favorites and then the most frequently used items. most brushes. Total of 3 cosmetic bags. The rest stayed here.
She came home for vacation/holiday during freshman year and then travels with 1 cosmetic bag in the carry on luggage and one small makeup bag in her Fjallraven backpack..

Perfumes she took  2 full size bottles in check-in luggage and in allowed liquids in  2 size 10 ml roll on perfumes.Other perfumes stayed home.


----------



## Lica (Apr 6, 2020)

Extra luggage may cost you, try to get the most favorite things only. I'm sure you can restock after getting to the US. A small backpack and a purse should be enough, maybe get an extra bag too. It should be enough to carry cosmetics and travel hairdryer as was mentioned on MyStraightener recently.


----------

